# HO CHI MINH CITY | One Tower | 195m | 42 fl | U/C



## galakha

slim_shady0052


----------



## hcmcity

i love sai gon , i love hcm city , hehe


----------



## galakha

slim_shady0052



















saigon2020


----------



## galakha

voyager279


----------



## galakha

blue_milkyway88


----------



## haikiller11

dactrung said:


>


04/10/2010


----------



## haikiller11

koolpixel said:


> Moi đi 1 vòng về xong...nóng hổi úp lun cho các bác ..hình chụp bằng dtdd và lai dưói hầm thiếu sáng nên ko dươc sác nét nha.. :
> Đây là đi xuống hầm nha..vẫn còn nhộn nhip lắm
> 
> Đây là đi xuống hầm B 1 ..tầng hầm này cao nhất khoảng hơn 5 m ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Đứng ở B1 chụp ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cột ở B1 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giờ mới hấp dẫn nè..phần thú vị hơn chút..B5..nơi sâu nhất của em nó có lẽ là khoảng 25m ( chỗ này là hố thang máy ) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thép ỡ hê thống từơng vây..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Còn 1 số hình nữa mà up mệt quá..
> Up thêm vài tấm ỡ trên lầu 9 nhé,trua nay troi âm u nen chup xấu quá.. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theo tình hình là 2 tuần mới duoc 1 sàn vì cũng bi chững lại tại phần bv kết cấu sao đó .kiểu này ko biết bao giờ mới xong.. Hiện tai đã trễ tiến dộ mất 1/2 năm..
> 
> :lol:
> Có gì mới nhất sẽ cấp nhập thêm cho các bác..


Basement


----------



## haikiller11

And *a guy who is working for the contractor just had confirmed that this tower will be 195.3m* tall


----------



## haikiller11




----------



## haikiller11

nangsaigon said:


> 18/10


----------



## Ni3lS

bump thread title change


----------



## haikiller11

saigon2020 said:


> xin lỗi các bác vì mấy hôm nay máy tính bị virus nặng,mới đi sửa xong nên giờ mới upload cho các bác xem,hình cũ,có gì sẽ đi updates tiếp


new updates


----------



## Rin_saigon

*Saigon M&C*



saigon2020 said:


> *RENDER:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3/11/2010:*


----------



## haikiller11

rongxanh2020 said:


> Update
> 
> Đang đổ sàn tầng 12


----------



## skyperu34

Looks very nice !


----------



## haikiller11

voyager279 said:


> Chủ Nhật rồi MC đã hoàn thành xong 1 phần quan trọng phần Móng, giờ e í có thể chú tâm cho phần trên được rồi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bác Vo.Mac bảo Holcim cung cấp cho MC=> Bằng chứng đây:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Cool Pixel ơi, ông có thêm infor gì thì upload cho ae đi nha. :cheers::cheers:


new updates


----------



## haikiller11

dactrung said:


>


----------



## haikiller11

saigon2020 said:


> chuẩn bị đổ sàn tầng 14 khu office và 13 khu apartments:cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m&C và financial


18/11/2010


----------



## haikiller11

saigon2020 said:


> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


latest update :cheers:


----------



## haikiller11

saigon2020 said:


> view from H2 tower:cheers::cheers:


----------



## A Chicagoan

This thing looks like it's been through a zombie apocalypse...


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> This thing looks like it's been through a zombie apocalypse...


No shit bruh. It's been abandoned for 10 years 😂 This skeleton stood there in silence as Vietnam's economy doubled in size 😂 But at least it hasn't slid too far down Saigon's tallest buildings rankings. It was the second highest building in the city in 2011. Now it's the 3rd tallest 😂


----------



## Munwon

Its great to be back UC soon


----------



## redcode

updated render from the new developer









Source


----------



## redcode




----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 19:*








Saigon At Night by Arnel Salvador on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 17:*








Ho Chi Minh City, VietNam by Linh Châu Nguyễn on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

Saigon skyline by Stark Thien, sur Flickr

curve by Stark Thien, sur Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*June 5:*








Sunset tinged with pink by Chiều Xuân Nguyễn Thị on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

triangular glass panels up






View from the tower (Originally posted by @emhamvui )




























closer look on the cladding by @Saigoneseguy


----------



## redcode

e.vnexpress.net/photo/news/abandoned-saigon-skyscraper-gets-facelift-after-11-years-4506916.html

Hoàng hôn Saigon by Lư Quyền | 0839.369.779 |, on Flickr

IMG_012 by Trung Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------

